# Cruze Transmission Poser...



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

My wife and I both drive our Cruze. She has not complained about it and I have no issues with the tranny.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Im no expert but i would imagine it would find a happy median. I mean, you dont ALWAYS hammer it, and you dont ALWAYS take it easy. So with two drivers with totally different styles, it would do the same thing as it would with one driver with different styles (which is pretty much everyone), and just find a good place to shift for either style. Now i dont know for sure, but thats just my 2 cents lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it'll learn the *means*, not the *extremes*.

...we've got a similar situation: I drive for economy (ala' hypermiling), the wife doesn't (ala' _petite_ lead-foot).


----------

